# AppleScript et OsiriX



## PKO06 (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye d'utiliser les commandes scriptables du logiciel OsiriX (logiciel d'imagerie médicale libre sur Mac Only).

Une de ces commandes prend comme argument le chemin d'une image, série ... mais impossible de la faire fonctionner.

Etant donnée que c 'est la première fois que j'utilise AppleScript l'erreur vient surement de moi.

Voici la définition de la bibliothèque : 

DownloadURLFile?v : Get a file from a URL, add it to the database and then select it
DownloadURLFile reference : the object for the command
from Unicode text : The URL path

Et voici mon script de test :

```
tell application "OsiriX"
	set myPath to "/Users/Polo/Documents/cerveau.jpg" as Unicode text
	DownloadURLFile from myPath
end tell
```
Si vous avez une idée 
Merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (28 Août 2007)

PKO06 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'essaye d'utiliser les commandes scriptables du logiciel OsiriX (logiciel d'imagerie médicale libre sur Mac Only).
> 
> ...



Salut,

Je pense que l'erreur vient du type de chemin utilisé, essaye de remplacer la ligne 

```
set myPath to "/Users/Polo/Documents/cerveau.jpg" as Unicode text
```

par 
	
	



```
set myPath to posix file "/Users/Polo/Documents/cerveau.jpg" as Unicode text
```


----------



## PKO06 (28 Août 2007)

Et non toujours une erreur : 

Erreur dans OsiriX : Impossible de transformer file ":System:Usersoloocuments:cerveau.jpg" en type Unicode text.

Auparavant j'avais ça : 

Erreur dans OsiriX : NSInternalScriptError


La piste semblait bonne je n'avais même pas essayer les ' : ' à la place des ' " '.

mais merci pour ton aide


----------



## Vladrow (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;

Je pense que tu te trompes de fonction pour une image locale.

Voici un script &#233;crit par Antoine Rosset (l'auteur d'Osirix ) que tu aurais pu trouver l&#224;.

Ce script montre comment faire pour une image en local ou avec une URL. Tu dois utiliser les lignes en rouge.

Si tu dois &#234;tre un utilisateur avanc&#233; d'Osirix, je te recommandes sinc&#232;rement d'adh&#233;rer &#224; ce groupe yahoo.

Bon courage, 

N.B. Pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te, je n'ai pas test&#233;. 



> > --- In osirix@yahoogroups.com, Antoine Rosset <rossetantoine@> wrote:
> > >
> > > Here is a sample:
> > >
> ...


Cet exemple r&#233;cup&#232;re l'image WRIST.dcm sur le bureau


----------



## PKO06 (28 Août 2007)

Merci pour ton accueil et ta réponse, je vais essayer de suite.

rose:  je suis déjà inscrit à ce groupe, j'ai posté sans réponse , mais tout s'éxplique j'ai mal cherché).

++


----------



## PKO06 (28 Août 2007)

Magnifique,

Merci beaucoup


----------

